# is this hps any good? please help



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 24, 2005)

I am just looking to go to a store and buy a bulb nstead of ordering one online and there is a homedepot near me so i was wondering if this bulb will do any good for my closet grow space...

is just seems cheap for 1000 wats


http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...lceffdfgidgkk.0


-The link doesnt work so you have to click on bulbs
-then click on high/low pressure bulbs and its the first one thats the most exspensive

================================================

if your too lazy to do the links heres the spef


"This bulb has mogul base, 140000 lumens, 24000 hr. average life, 15-1/6 in. overall length, 3-1/8 in. dia., E-25 250V shape, 21 CRI, 2100 K CCT, ALTO® lamp technology passes EPA's TCLP test for non-hazardous waste. Mfg #C1000S52/ALTO. 

 Ceramalux 1000 Watt Clear High Pressure Sodium Bulb Mogul base. 140000 lumens. 24000 hr. average life"


its $51
(usd)

and isnt that really cheap


​


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 24, 2005)

it should do the job, theman. price sounds fair.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm a real sucker for the catch phrases, "New and Improved" or "Enhanced" or 
"20% more, free". I spent $200 on an "enhanced spectrum" 1K mh last winter, I have only had the chance to run 1 grow with it, but for my money, I'll not do that again. I didn't see a huge improvement in any area. 
  My next new bulb will be a standard mh for $62 tax 'n all, out the door.


----------

